# Danube Fuzz (Skreddy P19)



## Ismacdon (Apr 8, 2020)

Built for a friend who said he wanted an LSD themed graphic...turned out pretty great.  These boards are terrific.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 8, 2020)

Yellow Sunshine!  Far out, Man!  
The pic on the right, is the box warped at the top or am I having an acid flashback?


----------



## Ismacdon (Apr 8, 2020)

my jig wasn't exactly set up right on this one and the top bent slightly when i punched the enclosure for its dc jack.  You can only tell with the back off  so no biggie.


----------



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice build. How does it sound ?


----------



## Ismacdon (Apr 8, 2020)

I really love it.  It totally nails those David Gilmour tones, but is just a great BMP on its own.  Not muddy or overly bassy at all, easy to dial in.  This one has the BC550C trannies, i built another with 2N5089's and it sounds to me a little brighter.


----------



## jubal81 (Apr 8, 2020)

Really Stella work, right down to the font. Great execution. Great circuit, too. Been meaning to box mine up for a while, but other things keep getting in the way.


----------



## Ismacdon (Apr 8, 2020)

Thx man, I did put the time in.  Its a great circuit, i bet you'll like it once you get it boxed up.


----------



## jstreetny (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi! I just built this, and it was giving me fits. Thanks to your photos, I see that my BC550Cs were upside down (relative to the PCB screen), and problem solved!


----------



## Ismacdon (Mar 2, 2021)

It still makes noise with them reversed oddly enough, i did the same thing. Cheers


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 2, 2021)

Yup, BJTs will work backwards.  They have a lot less gain that way.  Check out the Death by Audio Fuzz War v1, five of the seven transistors are deliberately installed upside-down.  Crazy shit.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 2, 2021)

Skreddy released the Schematic a few years back & the emmiter goes to 200 ohm resistors to Ground on Q1, Q2 & Q3.
Q4 Emitter to 2K7 to Ground which is what PedalPCB layout is drawn as & Transistor orientation is correct!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 2, 2021)

Respect to Marc Ahlfs, but carbon comp resistors?   
I have a Skreddy Hybrid Fuzz Driver (yes, a real one) and a couple of the resistors are CC.  How he decides which resistors should be CC is a mystery to me.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 2, 2021)

Y


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Respect to Marc Ahlfs, but carbon comp resistors?
> I have a Skreddy Hybrid Fuzz Driver (yes, a real one) and a couple of the resistors are CC.  How he decides which resistors should be CC is a mystery to me.


You reach in the resistor value Box & use what ever comes out of it !!!


----------

